
Canadian government sides with telecoms in appeal of CRTC’s lower wholesale rate - woranl
https://mobilesyrup.com/2020/08/15/federal-government-telecoms-crtc-appeal-lower-wholesale-rates/
======
woranl
Canadian government caved to pressure from the large carriers, who threatened
to hold back investments in rural Canada unless the government plays along
with their price increase scheme.

Canada, your internet is already too expensive! Talk about anti-competitive...

~~~
moistly
Basic data access should be a public utility, like streets and highways.

